# How long should I continue to bleed and use the peri bottle?



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello ~

I can't remember how long I continued to bleed with ds. I am almost 3 weeks pp now and still bleeding. Also, how long did you use the peri bottle? I stopped this morning, but thinking that I should maybe still be using it???

Thank you so very much!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Use it as long as it feels nice.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I bled all the way to the fourth week. I stopped using the peri bottle after the bleeding stopped because thats when I felt brave enough to pat a little better. I still am sore at five weeks but it doesn't hurt to wipe, so I don't feel the need to rinse off


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I've bled between 6 and 8 weeks each time (hope it's shorter for you!). I think I kept using the bottle for several weeks, until my perineum felt healed.


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

I bled for a good 6 or 7 weeks & used the peri bottle for about 3 weeks.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you mamas for taking the time to respond! I went back to some heavy bleeding again today.... so I am back to using the peri bottle.

Thank you again!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mommyminer (Aug 20, 2006)

An increased amount of bleeding is your body's sign that you need to rest. Your bleeding should get lighter every day. Do you think you may be doing too much and need to rest more often?


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

mommyminer ~ Yes I do.... today was a long day for me... my husband has a big day at work on monday, after that things should become a bit more relaxed so I can rest.

Thank you for your post! I really appreciate it... I am going to pass that information onto him too


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

For me it's always been about five weeks, but that was continually getting lighter. I never used a peri bottle. Why do you think you need to be using it? Like SublimeBirthGirl said, use it as long as it feels good. Otherwise, no need to bother.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I only used the peri bottle until I wasn't too sore to wipe anymore, which was before I stopped bleeding both times...and the longest I bled after birth was just over a week.







:

If you're still finding the use of the peri bottle soothing to your perineum, I don't see any harm continuing to use it, but besides that, there's really no reason you _have to_ be using it still (or at any point really).


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I never used the peri bottle because I had a C-section. . but evenso I bled for 6 weeks. But there's nothing wrong with the peri bottle. . if it still feels good to use it, then go ahead!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't remember when I stopped using the peri bottle, but I know it was long after I stopped feeling sore. I just liked the peri bottle then because I felt "freshened up" with all the lochia going on.
Jen


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

8 weeks here and I think I used my peri bottle longer than that!


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I bled for about 2 weeks and used the peri bottle for about 2 more.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been using a peri bottle for personal cleansing both before and after I got pregnant. This is my first pregnancy. Peri bottles are great, I ordered extras when I ordered my birth kit. Use it as much as you like. I found putting vinegar water in it helped with symptoms of yeast infections.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you for the great responses!!! OOO... love the idea of vinager for yeast aylaanne! Thank you!!

I am still bleeding on and off... hopefully it will stop soon.









Thank you all again so very much!


----------

